# mot de passe du compte smtp sur mail



## fabliubov (13 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour chers macuniens,

J'ai réussi à récupérer mon compte hotmail sur mail grace a httpmail.J'ai donc un compte mac.com encore à l'essai,un compte hotmail et un autre compte mac.com dont l'essai est périmé.J'ai tout de meme un problème.Si j'arrive à bien lire mes messages qui m'arrivent sur les différents comptes ,je n'arrive pas à en envoyer même en utilisant mon compte mac.com.J'ai toujours le message suivant qui arrive lorsque je fait un envoi:

Taper le mot de passe du compte smtp.mac.com:fabliubov"
le serveur smtp "smtp.mac.com" a refusé le mot de passe de l'utilisateur "fabliubov"
Veuillez à nouveau entrer mot de passe ou annuler opération

Je comprends pas de quel mot de passe il s'agit.Est ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'aider?
Et puis autre question,est ce que je peux reprendre le nom d'un compte mac.com que j'ai eu lors d'un essai au sevice .mac si je décide de souscrire à un abonnement maintenant?


----------



## Anabys (13 Novembre 2005)

Essaye de te connecter à http://www.mac.com avec ces login et mot de passe pour voir si ça fonctionne. Ce sont ce login et ce mot de passe que tu dois utiliser dans Mail.

Pour la deuxième question: si tu as encore les identifiants du compte Mac, tu peux payer pour acheter la version complète, pas de pb. Sinon c'est foutu (Apple conserve l'identifiant après la période d'essai, il n'est pas supprimé).


----------



## fabliubov (13 Novembre 2005)

Ca ne marche tjrs pas.Ce serait mon login et mon pot de passe de mon compte mac.com ?
J'ai essayé sur la page .mac et ca ne marche pas...
Au secours...


----------



## Anabys (13 Novembre 2005)

Si ça me marche pas sur la page web on ne peut rien faire pour toi. Ecris à apple...


----------



## fabliubov (13 Novembre 2005)

je comprends rien.J'arrive pas à envoyer de messages avec mon adresse mac.com(compte .mac à l'essai) ,que ce soit depuis ma messagerie mail ou depuis la page sur le site .mac.
Je ne peux pas envoyer et pourtant j'ai pu créer une page sur mon site mac.com.
DE L'  AIDE LES MACUNIENS....


----------



## r e m y (14 Novembre 2005)

il faut que tu retrouves le mot de passe correspondant à ton nom d'utilisateur .mac

Quand tu vas sur la page .mac, pour entrre tu dois mettre ton nom d'utilisateur .mac et un mot de passe. C'est  CE MOT DE PASSE dont tu as besoin!


----------

